# Baby, It's Cold Outside!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Woke up this morning to 15.1 degrees outside!









Now that may be nothing for some of you, but the weather folks around here say that's the coldest it's been in Portland in ten years. Personally, I find that hard to believe, but if they say so! In any case, it is COLD!

Happy tttTrails,
Doug


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, thermometer said 9 at my house today. The truck wasn't agreeing with the temps either.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We woke up to a cold rain....









Perhaps we got our weather switched?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

no kidding! it was 2 yesterday morning when I was in Spokane. Someone here in Tri Cities said it got zero the other night.

Stay inside and drink hot chocolate!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Stay inside and drink hot chocolate!


With just a touch of Brandy.

OK, two touches.









Happy (hic!) Trails,
Doug


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

You might need to come to Alaska to warm up







It was 18 here


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah, it was 28 in Juneau this morning.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yea..it is cold, but where is the SNOW!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Stay inside and drink hot chocolate!


With just a touch of Brandy.

OK, two touches.









Happy (hic!) Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
If the Hot chocolate freezes, it means you didn't add enough brandy.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

A sad tale but true--I'm standing on the patio freezing by butt off and I hear beeping from the Outback, so, let's see







It's covered--it's cold--will the neighbors complain







heck! So I uncover it and climb in ---- low and behold the alarm is over the rear slide--perfect







by now I've lost feeling in my fingers and I'm locating my bottle of Scotch in my mind







Tear the cover off the back, set up the brackets, push out the slide, change the batteries in the unit and reverse the cover process.







I rush into the house to caress the Jonnie Walker bottle and---it's gone!







Moral of the story is if you have 3 adult sons----ya gotta remember to lock the liquor cabinet


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Our temps are 73 right now. I had to shut the windows and turn on the air conditioning because it was hot and humid in the house!









I feel sorry for you folks that live where it gets cold. I like heat!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jcamp said:


> A sad tale but true--I'm standing on the patio freezing by butt off and I hear beeping from the Outback, so, let's see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a long drive for you, but I've got a stocked cabinet if you need it!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

PDX_Doug said:


> Woke up this morning to 15.1 degrees outside!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug, Doug, Doug.....Tsk, Tsk, You guys got it so hard !!!!!

I got up on Tuesday morning at 05:30hrs (1st mistake).

Looked at my handy-dandy hi tech thermometer c/w outside sensor guaranteed accurate to +/- .5 degrees ( second mistake).

Reading said -36 degrees F. (Yes ya read that right...below zero).

Oh, this is just *%*&**^* great !!

Sit and have a coffee and a smoke (in unheated garage). Contemplate life. Ask self..." Why am I living in this hell-hole ????"

There is no intelligent response....

Light another smoke...

Before shower, decide it might be smart to start car, let warm up.

Suit up and go outside. Inhale cold air. GAG.

Unlock car door. Door is frost welded to the Frame. More cussin'.

Pull hard, careful not to break handle. Door opens. Seats are rock hard.

Go to front of car, unplug extension cord from block heater. Extension cord is frozen. Can't unplug from block heater. More Cussin'

Think about getting rifle from basement and shooting car, extension cord and sky. Think jail is probably pretty warm. Poor Pay though.

Go back to house, have breakfast, shower (run water very HOT.)
Put on Helly-Hanson thermal underwear. Put on two more layers of clothes. Starting to sweat. More Cussin'.

Leave house, put key in lock to lock house door....lock frozen. More Cussin', invent some new compound words. (can't repeat here).

Drive to work, on highway, hard to see, pitch black out and windows frozen, suspension and shocks are frozen solid, is like driving a 60 MPH bob-sled, lots of ice fog. Everyone else has frozen, ice covered windows. Thinkin' "We are all going to die in a big crash". More Cussin'.

Pull into parking lot, go to hook up said extension cord, now block heater plug is frozen and ice covered. Yep...more cussin'. Arrive at work, 07:30hrs. No sun, still pitch black.

......DW has sleep in. Calls me at 09:00hrs. all cheery and asks "Is it cold enough for ya"? (No cuss words left. I reply ..."No. I could stand another 10-15 deg more cold".

Doug, this was actually my morning, I kid you not !! So Ya got +15 deg. Can I come and live at your house ????????????


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

And the sad part of all this is that IT ISN'T EVEN WINTER YET! We really never did have an Autumn; We had a brief spell of cold in the middle of October, then just a lot of rain (basically a continuation of Spring and Summer) and mild temperature until ..BOOM.... Winter. 
I hope next year Mother Nature is a little less radical or fickle, and a little more mundane. 
My garden did well and the local farmers all had smiles, which made up for the year before when the drought was just aweful. One thing I have observed is that nature has a way of balancing herself out. Drought one year, lots of rain the next, mild one winter and harsh the next. I think this is going to be the harsh one. I pray for all the homeless and the people put out by this horrible economy that this is an easy winter for all of us.

My $.02 worth,
Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

vtxbud said:


> Woke up this morning to 15.1 degrees outside!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug, Doug, Doug.....Tsk, Tsk, You guys got it so hard !!!!!

I got up on Tuesday morning at 05:30hrs (1st mistake).

Looked at my handy-dandy hi tech thermometer c/w outside sensor guaranteed accurate to +/- .5 degrees ( second mistake).

Reading said -36 degrees F. (Yes ya read that right...below zero).

Oh, this is just *%*&**^* great !!

Sit and have a coffee and a smoke (in unheated garage). Contemplate life. Ask self..." Why am I living in this hell-hole ????"

There is no intelligent response....

Light another smoke...

Before shower, decide it might be smart to start car, let warm up.

Suit up and go outside. Inhale cold air. GAG.

Unlock car door. Door is frost welded to the Frame. More cussin'.

Pull hard, careful not to break handle. Door opens. Seats are rock hard.

Go to front of car, unplug extension cord from block heater. Extension cord is frozen. Can't unplug from block heater. More Cussin'

Think about getting rifle from basement and shooting car, extension cord and sky. Think jail is probably pretty warm. Poor Pay though.

Go back to house, have breakfast, shower (run water very HOT.)
Put on Helly-Hanson thermal underwear. Put on two more layers of clothes. Starting to sweat. More Cussin'.

Leave house, put key in lock to lock house door....lock frozen. More Cussin', invent some new compound words. (can't repeat here).

Drive to work, on highway, hard to see, pitch black out and windows frozen, suspension and shocks are frozen solid, is like driving a 60 MPH bob-sled, lots of ice fog. Everyone else has frozen, ice covered windows. Thinkin' "We are all going to die in a big crash". More Cussin'.

Pull into parking lot, go to hook up said extension cord, now block heater plug is frozen and ice covered. Yep...more cussin'. Arrive at work, 07:30hrs. No sun, still pitch black.

......DW has sleep in. Calls me at 09:00hrs. all cheery and asks "Is it cold enough for ya"? (No cuss words left. I reply ..."No. I could stand another 10-15 deg more cold".

Doug, this was actually my morning, I kid you not !! So Ya got +15 deg. Can I come and live at your house ????????????
[/quote]

oh yeah? well, I couldn't find my slippers the minute my feet were out from under the covers and hit the floor. So there!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

With the wind chill it was 9 here. And I mean the wind blew right thru my bones!







I hate winter! I hate cold! I hate walking the dog with a hat,coat,gloves and scarf....that's just for the dog...you should see how I dress! It's just not fair!







The only pay off is a beautiful holiday coming up and white, sparkly snow...


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

We were at -10F last night and have a wind chill advisory until mid morning. Not going to be back into the Outback for another 4 months...the countdown has begun.

bbwb


----------

